# Positive Home digital test, Negative Urine test @ DR. Office What's going on???!!!



## akilamonique (Jun 22, 2006)

I've taken 2 home digital test and they both were positive. I had a DR appt. today and told them that I was pregnant but when they did a urine test it was negative(only a day later). I haven't had any bleeding or unusual cramping.
The Dr. ordered a blood test but I am waiting for the results.
Needless to say I was so freaked out that I went out and bought another digital test and a +/- test. Well the digital test once again said positive but the +/- test was open for interpretation.
I don't know why I let the Dr. freak me out like that! This is my second child, and even though my period is only 3 days late, I knew I was pregnant even before my period was late!
Has anyone had this happen to them? Is it just too early for the typical +/-, 1 line, or 2 lines test?
It's just really weird!


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

My urine test came back inconclusive after a positive home test, and I was already nearly two months pregnant at the time. They're not infallible ... just be patient on the blood test, and good luck!


----------



## rubyruby (Aug 2, 2006)

It's _not_ too early for a HPT to be accurate. As soon as you miss your period it should be able to pick it up in most circumstances. My HPT was positive 5 days _before_ my missed period. Besides it's nearly impossible to get a false positive on a HPT. If you have the hormone present, you have the hormone. Sounds like something went screwy with the urine test at the Dr's office. My birth center never does urine tests, only blood tests. When do you get your blood test results back?


----------



## aylaanne (Mar 7, 2007)

I've heard that some Office tests are LESS sensitive than HPTs. Visit www.peeonastick.com to see how sensitive the tests you took are, but the blood test should confirm anything.

I switched brands when I retested so that I would feel like it wasn't just a manufacturing error, kwim? In any case, KUP.


----------



## Miny20 (Jun 24, 2004)

The digital tests measure a CRAZY low level of hCg. A friend of mine got a positive at 8 dpo. She had a beta done and her level was 11! Most doctor's office tests measure 50 or 100. So, I am not surprised it didn't come up on their tests. Try not to worry yourself too much, sweetie!


----------



## Annie37 (Mar 3, 2007)

Hmmmm... I have never heard of a false positive, only false negitives!! Maybe the time of day you took the test at the dr's your hormone level wasn't high enough,since it is so early in the pregnancy...? Please let us know how it goes!!


----------



## ReneeC (Jan 10, 2007)

I got a positive with a sensitive HPT at 10 days post ovulation. The doctor's office test wasn't positive until 3 days after I missed my period.

Most of the doctor's office urine tests have a cut-off of 50 units of hCG, while your typical "early HPT" tests have a cut-off of 12.5-15

Don't worry yourself! You have had 3 positive digital home tests, and it sounds like the +/- test was positive ("even if it's faint, two lines are two lines")--you are pregnant! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam (Oct 9, 2006)

Was it a typical line or +/- test? Keep in mind doctors aren't as concerned about what comes up, and may not wait the full 10 minutes or check closely for a faint line. All of my positives have been faint and came in right at the 10 minute mark. Someone glancing briefly at 3 minutes would have thought it was negative.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

I say take a picture and we can interpret the open ot interpretation.









That said, there are loads of stories out there where a woman cannot get a accurate result on a basic test but will get one on a digital. Like a PP said, they measure crazy low levels of HCG.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

I had a + HPT with my first and when I went to the doctor the next day, my urine was diluted and I got a -. I was determined, so I sat in the office another 30-45 minutes and tried again and got the faintest possible +.









With my second, I got a + the night of 12 DPO, very faint, and the next morning got 2 different negatives with the same FMU (one negative was from the second test in the same box that gave me a + the night before







: ) and then with the SAME FMU I got a "pregnant" on the digital. I had a blood test within the hour and my hcg was a 46.

I think depending on the sensitivity of the test, the time of day, how much water you've had and how long you've been holding your urine, tests can vary quite a bit in early pregnancy. I'd say with two positive digital tests, you're pregnant!


----------



## akilamonique (Jun 22, 2006)

I haven't gotten the blood test results back yet, but I let







urine test at the DR drive me so crazy that I went to the store today and purchased another box of HPT. This time I made sure I got a different brand, and made sure it just said +/- no lines to interpret, and just as I suspected(but only faster this time) it was positive!!!








I don't know why I let the Dr's test make me second guess, what I already knew last week before *ANY TEST* and before my period was late! It's *CRAZY* I KNOW MY BODY!!
Anyway, I will wait for the Dr's blood test to come back, in the mean time YEAAAAA, MY SON IS GOING TO BE A BIG BROTHER, AND HIS FIRST BIRTHDAY HIS NEXT WEEK!!!!







: What a great gift(not that he cares yet)


----------



## akilamonique (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunflwrmoonbeam* 
Was it a typical line or +/- test? Keep in mind doctors aren't as concerned about what comes up, and may not wait the full 10 minutes or check closely for a faint line. All of my positives have been faint and came in right at the 10 minute mark. Someone glancing briefly at 3 minutes would have thought it was negative.

The nurse took the test, and she was rude at that!!! And NO she didn't even wait a full 3 minutes, and was like "It's negative", so I told her "That's odd, I got a positive on my digital test this AM", Her response was, "Well, it's negative, want to see?"


----------



## Miny20 (Jun 24, 2004)

Sorry!


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ReneeC* 
I got a positive with a sensitive HPT at 10 days post ovulation.


same thing happened to me, the urine test at DR's was negative, so I had a blood test which was positive!(DUH) Congratulations!


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

doctor's offices should really use better tests!
I think they use the cheapest ones you can get.


----------



## mama2rey (Jan 31, 2007)

This same thing happened to me. I got a positive HPT on 10 DPO, however I ended up in the ER on 11 DPO. They did a urine test and it came back negative. The doctor was really rude telling me it was negative, I insisted I was and they did a blood test-sure enough my HCG levels were 29. I think their tests have higher HCG thresholds, and I think probably FMU has more concentrated HCG. I wouldn't worry about it, false positives are really rare, HCG is either in your system or it isn't.


----------



## akilamonique (Jun 22, 2006)

The Blood Test Was Positive!!! It's Official!!!


----------



## aylaanne (Mar 7, 2007)

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS! That's so exciting.














:







:


----------

